# Gesucht: Einsteiger Hilfe für DotA 2



## Tobs111 (26. April 2012)

*Gesucht: Einsteiger Hilfe für DotA 2*

Hi Leute,
habe an den tag als steam das letzte mal down war meinen dota 2 beta-key bekommen. hab schon ein paar runden gespielt und muss sagen das es schon spaß macht. aber ich bräuchte doch schon hilfe um richtig in das spiel rein zu kommen. ich habe vorher mit kumpels eine weile lang LoL gespielt und muss sagen das die unterschiede wirklich so enorm sind habe ich mir nicht gedacht.
jedenfalls wollte ich fragen ob es vielleicht ein paar nette spieler oder vieleicht auch clans gibt die mir beim einstieg helfen würden.
wenn dem so ist bitte einfach mal hier posten oder mich per pm anschreiben.

danke,
Tobs


----------



## grorg (26. April 2012)

Ich könnte dir helfen, kommt halt drauf an wo du konkret Probleme hast .


----------



## Tobs111 (26. April 2012)

Naja brauch halt so allgemeine Tipps zu den helden wie man am besten argiert während des spiels etc.


----------



## Exar-K (26. April 2012)

Tobs111 schrieb:


> Naja brauch halt so allgemeine Tipps zu den helden wie man am besten argiert während des spiels etc.


So allgemein mit ein bisschen Text wird das schwierig sein. DotA ist ein komplexes Spiel.
Es wird aber eine Art Lehrer-System von Valve geben, wenn das Spiel rauskommt. Da kannst du dich dann von einem erfahrenen Spieler an die Hand nehmen und alles zeigen/beibringen lassen.




Tobs111 schrieb:


> ich habe vorher mit kumpels eine weile lang LoL  gespielt und muss sagen das die unterschiede wirklich so enorm sind habe  ich mir nicht gedacht.


LoL ist ja auch für Casuals, während DotA schwer zu meistern ist und echten Skill erfordert.


----------



## Tobs111 (26. April 2012)

naja man kann sich ja über teamspeak oder skype verständigen, das wäre ja eigentlich nicht son großes problem.
ich hab auch keine lust auf das mentor system zu warten


----------



## Brokensword (26. April 2012)

Tobs111 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> habe an den tag als steam das letzte mal down war meinen dota 2 beta-key bekommen. hab schon ein paar runden gespielt und muss sagen das es schon spaß macht. aber ich bräuchte doch schon hilfe um richtig in das spiel rein zu kommen. ich habe vorher mit kumpels eine weile lang LoL gespielt und muss sagen das die unterschiede wirklich so enorm sind habe ich mir nicht gedacht.
> jedenfalls wollte ich fragen ob es vielleicht ein paar nette spieler oder vieleicht auch clans gibt die mir beim einstieg helfen würden.
> wenn dem so ist bitte einfach mal hier posten oder mich per pm anschreiben.
> ...


 
ich könnte den selben Post verfassen, mir ergings genauso. Kommt ein vor als ob man aus der Fahrschule (Lol) direkt zur Formel 1 (dota) geschickt wird....kein vergleich
ich denkmal dass man sich für den anfang erstmal ein guten Char sucht und für diesen die richtige Einkaufs- und Skilltaktik ausdenkt
bei Lol fällt sowas ja nicht schwer, da es immer nur ein paar free2play chars gibt, bei Dota ist das Angebot von Anfang an zu groß

mir hat der Sniper als supporter klasse gefallen, werd bei gelgenheit mehr mit dem Char zocken
den Antimage find ich auch cool

was mich am meisten nervt, sind die disconnecter, bei meinem allerersten Spiel (gegen npc) sind alle 4 gegangen, weil die meinten dass wir verlieren, ich habs dann alleine doch noch geschafft (mit allen 5 chars durchgerusht), gegen bots eigentlich schaffbar 
aber gegen andere Spieler, keine Chance
da sollte Valve vllt ein System einführen, damit ein andere Spieler für den diconnecter einsteigen kann


----------



## Tobs111 (26. April 2012)

so siehts aus und wenn man eben so wie wir neu ist weris man nicht welchen helden man am besten nehmen sollte. bei DotA ist die einstiegsschwelle extrem hoch, aber ich werde mich freuen wenn ich sie überwunden habe, alleine ohne hilfe ist das aber extrem schwer, vor allem weil ich immer teams habe die nicht miss sagen oder partou nicht deffen sondern immer ihren eigenen scheiß machen. DotA funktioniert im gegensatz zu LoL eben nur im team, das scheint einigen aber nicht wirklich klar zu sein.


----------



## Brokensword (27. April 2012)

weißt du zufällig wie man Kartensignale macht?


----------



## Tobs111 (27. April 2012)

nein, aber das ist egal ich hab bis jetzt nur mit leuten gespielt die den chat und die signale anderer spieler komplett irgnoriert haben ...


----------



## Senor-T (29. April 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> weißt du zufällig wie man Kartensignale macht?


 
ALT und linksklick auf die Karte zum "pingen"

STRG und linksklick fürs kreative herummalen


----------



## Mourning-Blade (4. Mai 2012)

Wollte mich ja für die beta anmelden, aber bei der Anmeldung kamen fürs Registrierungsformular gleich Fragen, wieviel Gold ich am Ende einer Runde Dota 1 hatte, mein max. Lvl etc.   Finde ich schade, dass man nicht in die Beta kommt, ohne Dota I gespielt zu haben.

Das schmälert meine Lust, das fertige Produkt auszuprobieren doch stark.
Oder hab ich mich nur vertan?


----------

